# Almost Human



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Almost Human (Spoiler Alert)*

I just got done watching the premiere...

I thought it looks like it might be a pretty good series. Anyone else watch it? What do you think?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

It's definitely an intense start to a new show amongst other great shows this fall! I remembered and liked Michael Ealy from Sleeper Cell (another great series). Karl Urban is good too but feels too close to Dredd in a way but that's probably just the gritty atmosphere and futuristic cop motifs. The special effects were a little lacking but this is network TV not a movie. I however was very surprised at the use of surround sound, that aspect of it felt very movie like IMO.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm intrigued by it. will keep it on the "must watch this season" list.... I'm one who usually waits for a full season to air before binging it all so I may wait till the season's over


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I rarely watch any television shows, but this one looks great (Karl Urban is a cool dude too). I didn't catch the first episode, but I did happen to see the second one when I was visiting my grandparents last night. I'll have to try and watch the first one online or something.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Seems pretty good so far.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

So far it looks pretty entertaining. I like the interaction between the star and the android, It puts a little comic relief into what could have been just another futuristic cop show. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am going to watch the second episode today... I am hoping this turns out to be a keeper.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If it keeps going like it has so far... I will continue to watch it!


----------



## maclick (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm really digging the show, I love the Fringe feel.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

My wife and I are liking it more than we did in the beginning.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Almost Human Fox TV Show*

Been watching this new show that started this past November. The show airs Mondays 8/7 central on Fox.The premise is a future earth overrun with crime and corruption. Earth has become a technological haven. The only way to combat the growing crime is by using implementing robots into the police force. Each human officer is paired with a android officer. The main character has a tragedy on the job which also ties into a personal relationship. This all leads to his difficulty dealing with the android officers. As it turns out he ends up with a partner which is android but an old throwback, programmed to have human like emotions. This android model was discontinued due to there perceived erratic behavior. The show rolls out in a typical law enforcement / police show style with a secondary story line of the relationship between Officer and Android.

Over all the show deals with a futuristic world, with crimes involving sophisticated technology.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Almost Human Fox TV Show*

The show has not disappointed my wife and I yet.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like one season is all we get 



http://www.deadline.com/2014/04/fox-drama-almost-human-cancelled/


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was looking forward to another season... Maybe it will be picked up by another cable channels or something like that.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I was looking forward to another season... Maybe it will be picked up by another cable channels or something like that.


we can only hope , but it doesn't' look good considering J.J.'s past history with shows dive bombing


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think what messed up the ratings was the networks doing what appeared to be 1/2 season shows this year. I don't recall ever seeing shows start mid season, and see shows end mid season before. I think it is much better when all the shows start within a week or two of each other.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I think what messed up the ratings was the networks doing what appeared to be 1/2 season shows this year. I don't recall ever seeing shows start mid season, and see shows end mid season before. I think it is much better when all the shows start within a week or two of each other.


yeah, that and showing eps out of order, and put it on the late night weekend death knell slot. Fox just didn't put any effort in, like they always do


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Gonna miss it, it was a unique show. Something different to watch.


----------

